# No voy a verte en 15 días



## gvergara

Oi:

Gostaria de confirmar o emprego das preposições temporais *em *e_ *por*_. 

_Não vou te ver *em* 10 dias_.==> Você vai vir em 10 dias, no dia em que você voltar, eu não vou te ver
_Não vou te ver *por* 10 dias_.==> Durante 10 dias.

Podiam confirmar isso pra mim? Obrigado

Gonçalo


----------



## Blopa

Oi Gonçalo!

Eu acho correto o uso das preposições.

Sorte!


----------



## patriota

Dizemos "vou te ver em 10 dias" (=daqui a dez dias), mas não "não vou te ver em 10 dias".


----------



## Hyperião

Confirmo a ideia geral do significado dos vocábulos. Porém, para exprimires essas ideias, soará melhor:

_Daqui a dez dias, não te irei ver/não te verei.
Não te irei ver/não te verei por dez dias._

É _vou-te_, com hífen.


----------



## patriota

Hyperião said:


> É _vou-te_, com hífen.


Na variante sul-americana do idioma, escrevemos sem hífen.


----------



## Hyperião

patriota said:


> Na variante sul-americana do idioma, escrevemos sem hífen.



Se escrevem, escrevem errado. Tanto cá como aí, a gramática dita que no emprego da ênclise (verbo + pronome átono) utiliza-se hífen (e não _utiliza se_). A próclise (pronome átono + verbo) é que _se encontra_ isenta do mesmo.


----------



## Alandria

Hyperião said:


> Se escrevem, escrevem errado. Tanto cá como aí, a gramática dita que no emprego da ênclise (verbo + pronome átono) utiliza-se hífen (e não _utiliza se_). A próclise (pronome átono + verbo) é que _se encontra_ isenta do mesmo.



Que fique claro que isso é *sua* opinião.

Na imprensa brasileira, é aconselhado escrever da maneira como explicou Patriota. Além disso, no Brasil é aconselhado escrever "ela se jogou", raramente "ela jogou-se" (soaria forçado). 

É a mesma coisa de você implicar com "a minha casa", em vez de apenas "minha casa", não faz sentido, ambas as formas estão corretas.


----------



## Hyperião

Alandria said:


> Que fique claro que isso é *sua* opinião.
> 
> Na imprensa brasileira, é aconselhado escrever da maneira como explicou Patriota. Além disso, no Brasil é aconselhado escrever "ela se jogou", raramente "ela jogou-se" (soaria forçado).
> 
> É a mesma coisa de você implicar com "a minha casa", em vez de apenas "minha casa", não faz sentido, ambas as formas estão corretas.


Essa está boa... Não é a minha opinião, é a dos gramáticos. Quanto muito recomendariam a utilização da próclise em lugar da ênclise, mas nunca na vida o extermínio do hífen na ênclise e mesóclise. Os pronomes átonos não têm "vida" própria, precisam de se manter ligados ao verbo. "Escreve-nos, Joana" e "A Joana escreve nos jornais" ou ainda "A Joana lava-se" e "A Joana lava se tiver água" são coisas muito distintas. Poder-me-ias facultar referências que sustentem essa novilíngua que dizes existir?


----------



## Alandria

Hyperião said:


> Essa está boa... Não é a minha opinião, é a dos gramáticos. Quanto muito recomendariam a utilização da próclise em lugar da ênclise, mas nunca na vida o extermínio do hífen na ênclise e mesóclise. Os pronomes átonos não têm "vida" própria, precisam de se manter ligados ao verbo. "Escreve-nos, Joana" e "A Joana escreve nos jornais" ou ainda "A Joana lava-se" e "A Joana lava se tiver água" são coisas muito distintas. Poder-me-ias facultar referências que sustentem essa novilíngua que dizes existir?



Haha.
Ler é bom, sempre:

http://wp.clicrbs.com.br/sualingua/2009/05/14/pronome-solto-entre-dois-verbos/
http://www.recantodasletras.com.br/gramatica/3197029 

A próclise com o segundo verbo já é permitida na imprensa brasileira. Revistas e jornais de renome já a usam há muito tempo.


----------



## Hyperião

Alandria said:


> Haha.
> Ler é bom, sempre:
> 
> http://wp.clicrbs.com.br/sualingua/2009/05/14/pronome-solto-entre-dois-verbos/


Eu pedi uma coisa séria, não a opinião reaccionária de um inconformado com o que os gramáticos (como deixou bem claro) prescrevem. 

www.infoescola.com/portugues/colocacao-pronominal-proclise-mesoclise-enclise/

Aprender e não assassinar a língua de Camões também é bom, sempre.


----------



## anaczz

> Eu pedi uma coisa séria, não a opinião reaccionária de um inconformado  com o que os gramáticos (como deixou bem claro) prescrevem.


Está vendo como tudo se resume à sua opinião? Aqui você mostra o que pensa ser "sério" (suponho que seja quem concorda com "os gramáticos", embora não tenha informado com quais gramáticos os sérios devam concordar, uma vez que há divergências entre eles mesmos)
Define também, mesmo que contra o uso comum e dicionarizado da palavra, o quê, na sua opinião, é ser reacionário.

Ninguém está assassinando o hífen nas ênclises, o que acontece é a próclise do segundo verbo.


----------



## Hyperião

Enfim, "próclise do segundo verbo" é código para "extermínio da ênclise do primeiro". O currículo académico brasileiro dá-me razão. Os jornalistas não são gramáticos. Boa tarde.


----------



## patriota

Nota-se que discursos conservadores, não só nessa área, coincidentemente seguem o parâmetro particular da pessoa que é contra o assunto em pauta. Na imensidão da existência do cosmo, é o seu contexto pessoal, são as suas experiências e crenças, que são as superiores frente a todas as outras possibilidades atuais e históricas. Imitando o sofrimento de uma fadista melancólica que espera em vão o retorno de António Marinheiro, o candidato a paladino põe-se a exclamar que "qualquer variação na língua ocorrida despertará o caos, será o fim da nossa cultura e do mundo...", com uma observação implícita que ele não percebe ou finge não perceber: "... [toda e qualquer mudança], desde que ocorra após eu ter adquirido as minhas convicções e aconteça fora da minha própria comunidade linguística; ignorem as mudanças do passado que não afetaram em nada as leis da física".

Se a presença ou a ausência de um hífen para um caso específico na convenção nacional de outro país — sim, arqueólogos digitais do futuro, vejam como éramos uma espécie perturbada, um risquinho era motivo de alvoroço em 2014 — seria assassinato e extermínio, o que faz Hyperião ao escrever de forma tão distinta dos escritos do ilustre poeta que ele mesmo admira, então? Carnificina? Genocídio? Holocausto?



			
				Os Lusíadas said:
			
		

> As armas, & os barões aßinalados,
> Que da Occidental praya Luſitana,
> Por mares nunca de antes nauegados,
> Paſſaram, ainda alem da Taprobana,
> Em perigos, & guerras esforçados,
> Mais do que prometia a força humana.
> E entre gente remota edificarão
> Nouo Reino, que tanto ſublimarão.
> 
> E tambem as memorias glorioſas
> Daquelles Reis, que forão dilatando
> A Fee, o Imperio, & as terras vicioſas
> De Affrica, & de Aſia, andarão deuaſtando,
> E aquelles que por obras valeroſas
> Se vão da ley da Morte libertando.
> Cantando eſpalharey por toda parte,
> Se a tanto me ajudar o engenho & arte.



Oh, não! Se formos coerentes e persistirmos em nossa busca pelo exemplo de outrora a ser seguido universalmente sem cogitações, como a sombra segue o corpo, descobriremos que esse... esse caolho pomposo foi, de fato, a manifestação do anjo da morte, a encarnação de todo o mal! Exterminou para sempre a língua portuguesa ao ter a audácia de escrever e falar de maneira diferente da encontrada nos cancioneiros medievais e quebrar a corrente que nos ligava aos primórdios da humanidade, como fora ensinado pelo Criador em pessoa a Adão João e Eva! Sim, nossa língua está morta. Somos um povo sem voz desde então, e toda impressão que tivemos de que falávamos algo não passava de alucinações.



			
				Cantiga do rei trovador D. Dinis said:
			
		

> Ay flores, ay flores do verde pyno,
> se sabedes nouas do meu amigo!
> Ay Deus, e hu é?
> 
> Ay flores, ay flores do verde ramo,
> se sabedes nouas do meu amado!
> Ay Deus, e hu é?
> 
> Se sabedes nouas do meu amigo,
> aquele que mentiu do que pos cõmigo!
> Ay Deus, e hu é?
> 
> Se sabedes nouas do meu amado,
> aquel que mentiu do que mh á jurado?
> Ay Deus, e hu é?
> 
> Vos me preguntades polo uoss' amigo,
> e eu ben uos digo que é san' e uiuo;
> Ay Deus, e hu é?
> 
> Vos me preguntades polo uoss' amado,
> e eu ben uos digo que é uiuo e sano;
> Ay Deus, e hu é?
> 
> E eu ben uos digo que é san' e uiu,
> e seera uosc' ant' o prazo saydo;
> Ay Deus, e hu é?
> 
> E eu ben uos digo que é uyu' e sano,
> e seera uosc' ant' o prazo passado!
> Ay Deus, e hu é?



Exijamos que haja uma convenção internacional de gramáticos druidas agora mesmo, para que invoquem um feitiço normativo que restaure o falar galaico-português para a forma usada por D. Dinis: a original, a bela, a imortal. Que entoem cânticos sobre a pureza do linguajar arcaico e angelical, que nos livrem das abominações absurdas ocorridas ao longo dos séculos!


----------



## Carfer

patriota said:


> Nota-se que discursos conservadores, não só nessa área, coincidentemente seguem o parâmetro particular da pessoa que é contra o assunto em pauta. Na imensidão da existência do cosmo, é o seu contexto pessoal, são as suas experiências e crenças, que são as superiores frente a todas as outras possibilidades atuais e históricas. Imitando o sofrimento de uma fadista melancólica que espera em vão o retorno de António Marinheiro, o candidato a paladino põe-se a exclamar que "qualquer variação na língua ocorrida despertará o caos, será o fim da nossa cultura e do mundo...", com uma observação implícita que ele não percebe ou finge não perceber: "... [toda e qualquer mudança], desde que ocorra após eu ter adquirido as minhas convicções e aconteça fora da minha própria comunidade linguística; ignorem as mudanças do passado que não afetaram em nada as leis da física".
> 
> Se a presença ou a ausência de um hífen para um caso específico na convenção nacional de outro país — sim, arqueólogos digitais do futuro, vejam como éramos uma espécie perturbada, um risquinho era motivo de alvoroço em 2014 — seria assassinato e extermínio, o que faz Hyperião ao escrever de forma tão distinta dos escritos do ilustre poeta que ele mesmo admira, então? Carnificina? Genocídio? Holocausto?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, não! Se formos coerentes e persistirmos em nossa busca pelo exemplo de outrora a ser seguido universalmente sem cogitações, como a sombra segue o corpo, descobriremos que esse... esse caolho pomposo foi, de fato, a manifestação do anjo da morte, a encarnação de todo o mal! Exterminou para sempre a língua portuguesa ao ter a audácia de escrever e falar de maneira diferente da encontrada nos cancioneiros medievais e quebrar a corrente que nos ligava aos primórdios da humanidade, como fora ensinado pelo Criador em pessoa a Adão João e Eva! Sim, nossa língua está morta. Somos um povo sem voz desde então, e toda impressão que tivemos de que falávamos algo não passava de alucinações.
> 
> 
> 
> Exijamos que haja uma convenção internacional de gramáticos druidas agora mesmo, para que invoquem um feitiço normativo que restaure o falar galaico-português para a forma usada por D. Dinis: a original, a bela, a imortal. Que entoem cânticos sobre a pureza do linguajar arcaico e angelical, que nos livrem das abominações absurdas ocorridas ao longo dos séculos!



 Este forum tem gritante falta de meios para manifestar o aplauso.


----------



## anaczz

Não se pode chamar de conservador (ou reacionário) quem acaba de revolucionar o sentido da palavra reacionário!


----------



## Hyperião

Ui, que virgens ofendidas (e que lengalenga gigante, pretensiosa e desnecessária).  Não escrevo como Camões porque devido a todos os acontecimentos ao longo dos tempos, mais ou menos democráticos, não calhou de ser assim que se me acabou por ser ensinado. Mas não tapemos os olhos com a peneira que todos sabemos de que lado do Atlântico vêm os exemplos perfeitos de que mudança não é sinónimo de progresso. Com tanto sentido de vox populi, ainda irá acabar por constar em gramáticas "tu vai ao supermercado" e ocorrerá a generalização do "eu dei a ela". 

Peace & Love


----------



## mexerica feliz

Hyperião said:


> Ui, que virgens ofendidas (e que lengalenga gigante, pretensiosa e desnecessária).  Não escrevo como Camões porque devido a todos os acontecimentos ao longo dos tempos, mais ou menos democráticos, não calhou de ser assim que se me acabou por ser ensinado. Mas não tapemos os olhos com a peneira que todos sabemos de que lado do Atlântico vêm os exemplos perfeitos de que mudança não é sinónimo de progresso. Com tanto sentido de vox populi, ainda irá acabar por constar em gramáticas "tu vai ao supermercado" e ocorrerá a generalização do "eu dei a ela".
> 
> Peace & Love


Não gostei do teu tom.
O uso mais comum na minha cidade natal (Jampa): _ tu vai no supermercado, eu dei pra ela._
Todo mundo *fala *assim, até os professores de português.
Tá querendo mudar nosso jeito de falar por decreto?

Nunca vi os alemães querendo corrigir o jeito dos suíços falarem, e olhe lá: o alemão suíço falado é o que se fala na Suiça e não o alemão formal escrito.
Está na hora dos portugueses fazerem o mesmo, em relação ao português brasileiro falado: respeitar o nosso jeito gostoso de falar.
Fora da língua formal escrita (que eu domino perfeitamente mãs uso muito raramente), não vejo nenhum motivo de falar feito um livro, visse?


----------



## Hyperião

mexerica feliz said:


> O uso mais comum na minha cidade: _ tu vai no supermercado, eu dei pra ela._
> Todo mundo *fala *assim, até os professores de português.
> Tá querendo mudar nosso jeito de falar por decreto?



Ai, a sério, não tenho mais paciência para isto. Peace & Love a triplicar. Adeus.


----------



## Alandria

mexerica feliz said:


> Não gostei do teu tom.
> O uso mais comum na minha cidade natal (Jampa): _ tu vai no supermercado, eu dei pra ela._
> Todo mundo *fala *assim, até os professores de português.
> Tá querendo mudar nosso jeito de falar por decreto?
> 
> Nunca vi os alemães querendo corrigir o jeito dos suíços falarem, e olhe lá: o alemão suíço falado é o que se fala na Suiça e não o alemão formal escrito.
> Está na hora dos portugueses fazerem o mesmo, em relação ao português brasileiro falado: respeitar o nosso jeito gostoso de falar.
> Fora da língua formal escrita (que eu domino perfeitamente mãs uso muito raramente), não vejo nenhum motivo de falar feito um livro, visse?



Nossa. Pela primeira vez tenho que concordar com você. Arrasou!


----------



## Hyperião

Respondendo ao edit:

Não falei da oralidade em lugar nenhum. Era precisamente à escrita ("formal" para uns ou não) que me referia. Infelizmente, vê-se de tudo em todo o lado, e poderia estar aqui uma hora a falar sobre tudo o que já vi escrito por brasileiros. Obviamente que também o faria para portugueses. Ninguém está imune a nada, mas certas coisas que se lêem sistematicamente fazem morrer fadinhas na Terra do Nunca. O que transparece cá é que no Brasil não há tanto um primor pela língua. Outros dirão que querem oficializar tudo de forma a marcarem a diferença em relação ao colonizador (não iria tão longe nesse complexo de colonizado, mas que alguns vendedores ambulantes de gramáticas "radicais" o têm, têm). Em Portugal também há quem diga "Prontos, e agora?" e "João, já fizestes os deveres?", não havendo, porém, ninguém que defenda que passem a ser gramaticalmente lícitos. Espero ter-me feito entender. 

Se é gostoso ou não, não sei, mas acho que ninguém está a desrespeitar nenhum jeito de falar. Peço desculpa se transpareci tal coisa.

P.S.: Vá lá, ainda ninguém acusou Portugal de "roubar" o ouro do Brasil! Eh eh eh


----------



## Alandria

Hyperião said:


> Respondendo ao edit:
> 
> Não falei da oralidade em lugar nenhum. Era precisamente à escrita ("formal" para uns ou não) que me referia. Infelizmente, vê-se de tudo em todo o lado, e poderia estar aqui uma hora a falar sobre tudo o que já vi escrito por brasileiros. Obviamente que também o faria para portugueses. Ninguém está imune a nada, mas certas coisas que se lêem sistematicamente fazem morrer fadinhas na Terra do Nunca. O que transparece cá é que no Brasil não há tanto um primor pela língua. Outros dirão que querem oficializar tudo de forma a marcarem a diferença em relação ao colonizador (não iria tão longe nesse complexo de colonizado, mas que alguns vendedores ambulantes de gramáticas "radicais" o têm, têm). Em Portugal também há quem diga "Prontos, e agora?" e "João, já fizestes os deveres?", não havendo, porém, ninguém que defenda que passem a ser gramaticalmente lícitos. Espero ter-me feito entender.
> 
> Se é gostoso ou não, não sei, mas acho que ninguém está a desrespeitar nenhum jeito de falar. Peço desculpa se transpareci tal coisa.
> 
> P.S.: Vá lá, ainda ninguém acusou Portugal de "roubar" o ouro do Brasil! Eh eh eh



Bom, aqui não é o Youtube. 
E eu não tenho nada contra Portugal, tenho vários amigos portugueses. Não sei por que existe essa guerrinha em comentários do YouTube, não vejo esse ódio contra espanhóis em países latinos que se encontram em situação bem pior que a nossa. Em alguns países chegaram a dizimar os índios todos. 

Existe um rumor de que as piadas de português foram disseminadas entre os colonos Italianos e Alemães refugiados da segunda guerra mundial, que estão concentrados fortemente na região Sul do Brasil. Enfim, isso advém do fato de como é ensinada a história do Brasil nas escolas, no entanto, isso não é assunto para este Thread, já fugimos muito.


----------



## Hyperião

Eu só fiquei a saber que no Brasil faziam piadas sobre os portugueses ao ler comentários do Youtube. Acredito que 90% dos portugueses desconheçam isso. Cá o equivalente são as anedotas sobre os alentejanos, habitantes de uma região do sul. Sim, já é desviar muito.


----------

